# Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen



## Der Troll (23. März 2014)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe hier und heute diese Bitte an Euch. Mir fällt es ehrlich zugegeben noch schwer mein Echolot zu deuten und beim bewerten der Echolotbildern. 

Daher habe ich gestern bei meinem Trip auf der Ostsee (Neustädter Bucht) einige Fotos geschossen.
Nun würde ich mich riesig freuen wenn jemand von euch Profis, mir diese Bilder näher erklären könnte. 
Sind das Schwärme (ich denke ja), und sehe ich evtl. noch etwas anderes auf dem Bild als nur diesen Schwarm?
Was sehe ich generell und wo drauf muss ich achten? 
Bild läuft von rechts nach links, heißt also rechts ist unter dem Geber und links die Vergangenheit (also hinter dem Boot), richtig?
Wie befische ich solch einen Schwarm? Denke das es Hernige waren, aber wenn ich stoppe und bis die Rute im Wasser ist sind die doch weg, oder?

Bild 1:




Bild 2:




Bild 3:


----------



## Daniel SN (23. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Das sind schöne Fischschwärme. 
Teilweise scheinen auch größere Fische dabei zu sein. 
Und dein Boot befindet sich oben rechts in der Ecke vom Echolot zur bildlichen Darstellung. So wie du schon sagtest. Um diese perfekt zu beangeln müsstest du das Boot wieder zurück setzen damit du deinen Köder einfach nur ablassen musst.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Du hast doch bestimmt eine Trackaufzeichnung von deiner Route. Fahr diese doch einfach zurück und versuche den Schwarm wieder zu finden. Heringe sind allerdings empfindlich, wenn sie direkt öfters überfahren werden. Oft zerteilt sich dann der Schwarm erst mal. Habe das in Norwegen einige male erlebt.


----------



## Der Troll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Ok, das habe ich jetzt verstanden. Trackaufzeichnung habe ich und zurück fahren auf dem Strich kriege ist hin. 

Nun aber zurück zum Echolotbild, was sehe ich da genau?

Nehmen wir mal das erste Bild.
Roter Grund heißt das harter oder weicher Boden? 
Die ganzen Striche sind das alles Fische? Kann man sagen welche Fische es sein können?
Was sind das am oberen Rand? Auch Fische?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

am oberen rand das sind die Verwirbelungen des wassers durch deinen Motor.der boden besteht aus mehreren schichten sand modder etc und es wir immer die erste schicht angezeigt und dann wird es hell.das andere sind fische bzw. imwasser lebende Tiere es können auch quallen sein ,heringe oder andere fische junge Wittlinge junge dorsche .wenn du fisch auf dem echo siehst dann einen großen bogen fahren oder wenn du gegen den wind fährst einfach zurücktreiben lassen und angeln....

 bild 2 +3 sind vermutlich dorsche (3)oder Wittlinge (2)


----------



## Der Troll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Danke, das ist eine gut verständliche Erklärung.
Rot ist also Sand. Wie sähe denn Stein oder Fels aus?
Wie sähe Schlamm aus?
Kann man das sagen?


----------



## DerCapitän (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Ich denke der Unterschied besteht nur im Hart oder weich.

Ichh glaube kaum das das Echolot zwischen Stein,Holz und Sand unterscheiden kann......sondern nur zwischen hart und weich.


----------



## Der Troll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*



DerCapitän schrieb:


> Ich denke der Unterschied besteht nur im Hart oder weich.
> 
> Ichh glaube kaum das das Echolot zwischen Stein,Holz und Sand unterscheiden kann......sondern nur zwischen hart und weich.



Ja das denke ich auch. Aber was ist weich und was hart?
Gibt es da eine Eselsbrücke? Je dunkler je härter oder anderes?
Weiß das einer?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

nein leider nicht das einzige ist steine große werden als Hügel gezeigt und löcher als kuhlen auch mehrere steine als kleines Gebirge


----------



## DerCapitän (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Also zu den Farben würde ich sagen.....

gelb bedeutet ziemlich weicher Untergrund...also Schlamm oder so...

rot bedeutet wohl harter Untergrund....Stein/fester Sandboden...

ist nur theorie.....blau z.B kann alles sein aber nichts was theoretisch wichtig wäre...


----------



## JungausHamburg (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

pu.....
nicht so einfach
frage was für ein gerät verwendest du
ein Kombi mit plotter und fischfinder ?
und nu zu die farben die kannst dir meist im menü selber einstellen.
was aber das wichtige daran ist, je weicher der grund des gewässers ist um so dicker ist die Farbschicht
 ich hab dir da ma was ran gebummelt


----------



## Daniel SN (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Gelb ist harter sandiger Untergrund. 
Rot weicher und schlammiger Boden.


----------



## JungausHamburg (24. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Man weis, daß harter Boden das Echolotsignal stärker reflektiert als weicher Boden. Auf dem Display stellt sich dies durch ein großes Farbfeld dar, während es bei weichen Boden nur klein ist, da der weiche Boden das Signal förmlich "verschluckt". 
 Wenn ich das richtig sehe nutzt du ein gpsmap der 1000 Serie
 diese geräte können laut garmin handbuch
 screenshots vom Display machen
 und haben die Funktion kante an oder kante aus. Dieses dient zum trennen der Signale des Untergrundes  und der anderen sich im Wasser befindenden Gegenstände


----------



## Der Troll (25. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> [/FONT]Wenn ich das richtig sehe nutzt du ein gpsmap der 1000 Serie
> diese geräte können laut garmin handbuch
> screenshots vom Display machen
> und haben die Funktion kante an oder kante aus. Dieses dient zum trennen der Signale des Untergrundes  und der anderen sich im Wasser befindenden Gegenstände



Ja das hast du richtig erkannt, ich benutze das Garmin GPSMAP 1020XS. Hab es jetzt 3 Wochen, ganz neu.
Die Funktion Kante an/aus habe ich im Menü gesehen, konnte mir aber nix darunter vorstellen. |kopfkrat
Kannste das verständlich erklären?|#6


----------



## Der Troll (25. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*



JungausHamburg schrieb:


> Man weis, daß harter Boden das Echolotsignal stärker reflektiert als weicher Boden. Auf dem Display stellt sich dies durch ein großes Farbfeld dar, während es bei weichen Boden nur klein ist, da der weiche Boden das Signal förmlich "verschluckt".



Würde ja dann heißen, das der rote Bereich auf z.B. Bild 1 eher harter Untergrund wäre, oder?


----------



## Amerika1110 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

*Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung meines HDS5:*

*Farblinie
* Unterscheidet starke Sonar-Echos von schwachen​ Sonar-Echos. So können Sie Fische oder​ Strukturen auf dem Grund leichter unterscheiden.​ Ein hartes Echo wird als breite hellgelbe Linie​ angezeigt, ein weiches Echo wird als schmale​ rötlich-blaue Linie angezeigt.

 Breit/gelb = hartes Sonar-Echo , also Kies, Sand, Fels usw.​ Rötlich-blau = weiches Sonar-Echo, also Schlamm usw.​ ​ Wobei man die Farblinie manuell einstellen kann und immer​ so eingestellt sein soll, dass alle Farbverläufe halbwegs gleichmäßig​ vorhanden sind und keine extreme Einfarbarbigkeit dargestellt wird.​ ​ Beste Grüße​ ​ Ralf​


----------



## DerCapitän (25. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*



Amerika1110 schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung meines HDS5:*
> 
> *Farblinie
> *Unterscheidet starke Sonar-Echos von schwachen
> ...




Ralf ich habe es mal größer gemacht.....fürs bessere lesen...


----------



## JungausHamburg (26. März 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

geh mal in den trööt unter deinem garmin echo map 50s
 mein letzter eintrag könnte auch dir helfen


----------



## ragbar (15. April 2014)

*AW: Echolot Bilder, dazu Fragen*

Meine Deutung:
Bild 1: Herings/Wittlingsschwarm
Bild 2: Trupp Dorsche
Bild 3: Herings/Wittlingschwarm,am Boden gute Dorsche.


----------

